# swap my 09 hardrock?



## weely (25 Sep 2009)

Hi Guys,

would anyone be interested in swapping my specialized hardrock sport in white (6months old) for a road bike of similar standard

I now realize that this is what i should have bought in the first place as my commute is all 'on road'

Its a fantastic bike in imaculate condition and well maintained


----------



## TW85 (29 Sep 2009)

Keep it, buy an 80s road bike for less than £100

you will love it


----------



## weely (29 Sep 2009)

I need to be pointed in the right direction for that - so if anyone has any ebay/ gumtree links for me to get a clue from...?


----------



## TW85 (1 Oct 2009)

If you're finding it difficult, look for a Raleigh or Peugeot something you have heard the name of. 'Reynolds' tubing is desirable but is generally more expensive

eBay can be difficult to find a good deal with so many people bidding, I got my Peugeot at a car boot sale for £30


----------



## SavageHoutkop (1 Oct 2009)

Not an expert by _any_ stretch of the imagination, but I have heard (overhearing a conversation at LBS) that the Peugeot stuff is sometimes hard to find spares for. Depends on whether it was built before/after a certain date??


----------



## chris667 (1 Oct 2009)

They had French measurements. The headsets are hard to find, and the bottom brackets did up the wrong way.

How tall are you?


----------



## TW85 (1 Oct 2009)

I never needed any spares! I think it is only pre 1979 or something that are funny measurements


----------



## chris667 (1 Oct 2009)

It was headsets and bottom brackets that were odd sizes. You can't get them for love nor money anymore. Plus the elusive 24mm seatpost!


----------



## TW85 (4 Oct 2009)

I'm glad I just flogged my Peugeot then, the BB had quite a bit of play in it

if anyone wants a pug seatpost, I've got two I would happily sell


----------

